# Phalaenopsis amabilis fragrant flowers.



## bigleaf (Feb 27, 2014)

This is from Irian Jaya 

Sun is out today so I was able to detect its fragrance. 

I've wanted a fragrant Phal amabilis for a while now.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 27, 2014)

That is gorgeous! And fragrant....wow!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Enjoy.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice photo, Peter.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2014)

Never knew it was... Are aohrodite fragrant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2014)

I didn't know amabilis could be fragrant.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 27, 2014)

I sold a Phal aphrodite from orchid island off Taiwan. My customer told me that it is fragrant but when I had it I did not detect its scent.

I read that only Phal amabilis from Papua New Guinea is fragrant. Irian Jaya is next to it so I was excited to have this. It should be more fragrant when it's humid and bright.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2014)

You only have ONE???!!! Can we arm wrestle for it? It's gorgeous and
I love to sniff fragrant orchids.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2014)

thats nice.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice... I like the starry shape of the petals on this one..


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 28, 2014)

A surprising number of phals (in my experience) are at least very slightly fragrant in the right conditions. I don't really have much experience with species, so I'm mostly talking about the hybrids, which obviously have mixed parentage.

What I find with the "standard" hybrids is that they are most fragrant in the morning, and in situations where they are getting natural sunlight. My orchid friends think I'm crazy, and I don't contest that diagnosis, but I swear on my life, it's true.

I have a neighbor who buys phals in bloom, then drops them off at my doorstep when they are done flowering. While I end up giving away or returning most of the phals that I'm able to revive and bloom, it means that quite a number of varied NOIDs have moved through my collection over the years. I guess what I'm saying is, I've noticed the fragrances in a wide variety and large number of phals over the years. From whites to purples to harleqins to candy striped -- many have the potential for fragrance.

Again, for most, the scent is very faint, but for me it's detectable.


----------



## Russ1992 (Jul 24, 2022)

Fun fact, it's the only phalaenopsis species endemic to New Guinea.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2022)

I was surprised Equitant Oncidiums can be fragrant! Stop and smell the flowers!


----------

